# Fecal testing - likely cost



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

As the evening has gone on Clyde's dire rear has increased and the smell is atrocious.

I'm going to have to take them both back to the vets in the morning as they, and I, can't continue.

Am going to ask the vets to test their poo, just wanted to know what sort of cost is involved. They are insured but I only have a limited amount in my savings and my vets insist the bills are settled then I make my claim.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear Bonnie and Clyde still have dire rear 

Depending on your vets and where you are will depend on the cost. I have paid for many, £57 a time for 3 day pooled samples, this was for all parasites including TF (Tritrichomonas foetus).


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> I'm sorry to hear Bonnie and Clyde still have dire rear
> 
> Depending on your vets and where you are will depend on the cost. I have paid for many, £57 a time for 3 day pooled samples, this was for all parasites including TF (Tritrichomonas foetus).


Thanks. My vets are on the dearer side locally I think, but they are the only one in my area that have their 24hr emergency surgery at their premises which is one of reasons I stay with them. On one of my other threads someone mentioned TF, I googled it and it seems to match with what's happening with them more so than anything else.

Clyde has been fine all week until late this afternoon when dire rear started. I'm leaning more towards it being parasitic now than a bug or a food issue given they've been on Hills Gastrointestinal all week.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

If it is a parasite, it might also be giardia. You need 3-day consecutive samples to test for it, as the giardia cysts are excreted intermittently, and a single sample might result in a false negative.


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> If it is a parasite, it might also be giardia. You need 3-day consecutive samples to test for it, as the giardia cysts are excreted intermittently, and a single sample might result in a false negative.


I've been reading up on things, not sure that's a good idea sometimes. Are these all easily treatable?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

You need to send a sample to PALS. Its a vet lab and costs around £30 to have a sample test for everything! Contact them by phone and they will send you a pot for the sample and talk you through everything.


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> You need to send a sample to PALS. Its a vet lab and costs around £30 to have a sample test for everything! Contact them by phone and they will send you a pot for the sample and talk you through everything.


Good to know, but one of my kittens has had upset tum for last 5 days, vets was going on basis of it being a bug and if it hadn't got better by now to go back and now the other one has upset tum 

If I used it, how does the cat get treatment, are vets happy to treat on the basis of results from other places?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Two of mine, both rescues, turned out to have giardia at the rescue. They were separated from the other cats and treated, and they were/are just fine. Giardia does not respond to the general antibiotics, but is easily treated with the correct medication or combination of medications. The cats in the rescue were prescribed both panacur paste and metrobac.


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Two of mine, both rescues, turned out to have giardia at the rescue. They were separated from the other cats and treated, and they were/are just fine. Giardia does not respond to the general antibiotics, but is easily treated with the correct medication or combination of medications. The cats in the rescue were prescribed both panacur paste and metrobac.


Mine come from CP but I've (I should say we but OH works away) had them since August everything was fine up until last Saturday morning. There's been the odd upset tum but that was mostly due to trying different foods. They don't go out yet, only the odd 10 mins with me. Do these parasites lay dormant?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

You just tell your vet you have a diagnosis. PALS even advise you of treatment ie if its bacterial, they test several antibiotics on the bacteria and advise you which is most effective. I have used them and taken the diagnosis sheet to the vet.


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> You just tell your vet you have a diagnosis. PALS even advise you of treatment ie if its bacterial, they test several antibiotics on the bacteria and advise you which is most effective. I have used them and taken the diagnosis sheet to the vet.


Thank you for this, it's much appreciated


----------

